# Goldfische - Farbverlust möglich?



## Patrol-Lady (18. Aug. 2007)

Seit Mai habe ich einen Bonsai-Teich mit 6 munteren Goldfischen, einer hatte einen schwarzen Rücken. Nach und nach verschwand das schwarz in rot, und nun wird er ständig silbriger. Die anderen haben sich nicht verändert - ist das krankhaft oder normal ?? Er wächst und frißt und ist lustig, außer der Farbe keine äußerliche Abweichung ....


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische - Farbverlust möglich?*

keine Sorge .... auch wenn wir natürlich von hier nicht beurteilen können, ob Deine Fischlis gesund sind .... die Farbveränderung ist aber nicht krankhaft. Junge Goldis haben grössere Schwarzanteile an der Färbung. Wir hatten einen, der war sogar fast ganz schwarz. Mittlerweile ist er einheitlich rotorange. 

Die Schwarzanteile an der Färbunfg gibt es bei Jungfischen, mit zunehmendem Alter verschwinden sie.


----------



## Patrol-Lady (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische - Farbverlust möglich?*

Hach Danke - ich habe es ja gehofft, aber eine zweite positive Meinung beruhigt mich ja doch! Baue gerade ein Winterquartier im WoZi, denn zum überwintern ist mein Bonsai-Teich zu niedrig. Danke und Gruß aus Mainz 05, 
Conny


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische - Farbverlust möglich?*



			
				ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> keine Sorge .... auch wenn wir natürlich von hier nicht beurteilen können, ob Deine Fischlis gesund sind .... die Farbveränderung ist aber nicht krankhaft. Junge Goldis haben grössere Schwarzanteile an der Färbung. Wir hatten einen, der war sogar fast ganz schwarz. Mittlerweile ist er einheitlich rotorange.
> 
> Die Schwarzanteile an der Färbunfg gibt es bei Jungfischen, mit zunehmendem Alter verschwinden sie.





kann ich nur be  


meine goldis haben sich fast alle in der farbe geändert!

Keine sorge,solange sie sich nicht "auffällig"verändern


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische - Farbverlust möglich?*



			
				Patrol-Lady schrieb:
			
		

> Danke und Gruß aus Mainz 05


 

Huch .... Dein Bonsaiteich ist ja ganz in unserer Nähe, dann noch mal ganz liebe Grüsse in die "Nachbarschaft"


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische - Farbverlust möglich?*

Hallo Conny,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns.*

Ich finde es schonmal sehr löblich, das du ein Winterquartier für deine Fische planst. In dem kleinen Becken hätten sie wirklich keine guten Chancen. 

Zur Schwarzfärbung sei noch folgendes gesagt: 
Auch Stress kann zu einer Verfärbung führen. Aber andersrum. D. h. rotgoldene Fische können schwarze Flecken bekommen bzw. komplett schwarz werden. 
Je nach Stressfaktor denke ich ...  
Das kann dann vorkommen, wenn man die Fische fängt, oder neu erworbene in den Teich einsetzt. 
Diese Färbung legt sich in den meisten Fällen aber wieder.

Aber über die Weiß-, bzw. Silberfärbung hat noch niemand etwas gesagt. Und da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nichts drüber. :? 
Sie werden wohl ihre Farbpigmente verlieren. Aber warum?  
Vllt. weiß ja noch jemand einen Rat darauf


----------



## Annett (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische - Farbverlust möglich?*

Hallo Conny,

erstmal noch von mir: Willkommen bei uns. 

Also ich hab auch Goldis, die im Laufe der Jahre ihre Farbe verlieren.
Erst hatte ich ein Männchen, das richtig weiß geworden war. Unterdessen tauchen immer wieder Jungfische mit mehr oder weniger weiß auf und selbst mein ältestes Goldfischweibchen entfärbt sich mehr und mehr.

Unter den Jungfischen hatte ich schon schwärzlich-goldene, silbrige, orange und gelbe. Gescheckt gab es auch noch. Du siehst, das ganze Spektrum kann vertreten sein. 
Es kommt halt auch immer auf die Erbanlagen der Elterntiere an.


----------

